# Made the News!!!



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Due to a recent Minnesota state shutdown got to be on the news. The other day a film crew showed up at my new construction job site and shot some videos. 


Fox 9 news aired some video on the 5:30 and 10pm news.

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/dpp/news ... uly-8-2011

BTW, 75sq 12/12!!!


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

dougger222 said:


> Due to a recent Minnesota state shutdown got to be on the news. The other day a film crew showed up at my new construction job site and shot some videos.
> 
> 
> Fox 9 news aired some video on the 5:30 and 10pm news.
> ...


Can I have your autograph Mr. Dougger! 

:laughing:

Nice! I did a little TV myself (commercials, a few movies, some theater) in my acting days. 
Now you can advertise "As Seen On TV!"
Who was shingling there? 

(Geez! Pawlenty really screwed you guys over. Sorry.)


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

My cousin was laying shingles, he's the tatto'd one. I was shingling up on the top left corner with my friend tossing me shingles.

Pawlenty is out as he's focusing on replacing our crap President. Mark Dayton (department store) is now MN governor.


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

dougger222 said:


> My cousin was laying shingles, he's the tatto'd one. I was shingling up on the top left corner with my friend tossing me shingles.
> 
> Pawlenty is out as he's focusing on replacing our crap President. Mark Dayton (department store) is now MN governor.


Yeah, but wasn't it Pawly that left the state in a Billion Dollar deficit? 

Anyhoo, see you in Hollywood! 

Don't forget us little people! 

:laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been published a few times, but never on TV (yet).


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

2ndGen said:


> Yeah, but wasn't it Pawly that left the state in a Billion Dollar deficit?
> 
> Anyhoo, see you in Hollywood!
> 
> ...


Never heard about people blaming Plawlenty for the big state deficit. Being a Minnesotan would hear about stuff like that!

The big hold up is this,
The Dems and department store mogul Dayton want the $5,000,000,000 shortage to come from the top 2% tax payers which the Reps which more than likely make up most of the 2% want no part of it. Here in MN the top 2% is only $250,000. A lot of my friends, neighbors, and people I work with are in this category. WE DON'T WANT IT!!!

My thoughts are do what WI did and just make tons of cuts in the state.

Guess this whole situtation is now making the national news so more than likely you guys are hearing about this too!


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations.....for making the news!!!!!! Keep up the hard work and continue to be in the news.


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

Congrats on the TV Spot. Check to see if your city will allow an engineer to sign off on the inspections for you. After our last hurricane, some cities had an 8 week wait time between inspections and would allow them to sign off on the work.


JW
_______
Miami Roofing
Miami Lakes Roof Coating


----------

